# Cheesecake



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Please post your Cheesecake recipes in this thread.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

1 cup graham cracker crumbs
3 Tbsp sugar
3 Tbsp butter or margarine, melted
5 pkg. (8 oz. each) cream cheese, softened
1 cup sugar
3 Tbsp flour
1 Tbsp vanilla
3 eggs
1 cup sour cream

Mix crumbs, 3 Tbsp sugar and butter; press onto bottom of 9-inch springform
pan. Bake at 350 F for 10 minutes.
Mix cream cheese, 1 cup sugar, flour and vanilla with electric mixer on
medium speed until well blended. Add eggs, 1 at a time, mixing on low speed
after each addition, just until blended. Blend in sour cream. Pour over
crust.
Bake 1 hour and 5 minutes to 1 hour and 10 minutes or until center is almost
set. Run knife or metal spatula around rim of pan to loosen cake; cool
before removing rim of pan. Refrigerate 4 hours or overnight. Top with
cherry pie filling and garnish, if desired. Makes 12 servings


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

CHERRY CHEESECAKE (my mom's recipe)

2 pkg. graham crackers
1/4 c. powdered sugar
8 oz. cool whip
2 cans cherry pie filling
2 sticks butter
2 oz. pkg. cream cheese
1/4-1/2 c. powdered sugar

Crush graham crackers and line pan with them. Mix into graham crackers melted butter & 1/4 cup powdered sugar. Bake at 350F 10 min. Let cool. Mix cream cheese and 1/4-1/2 c. powdered sugar and fold in cool whip and layer. Pour cherry pie filling on top.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Applebee's Chimicheesecake
12 servings 55 min 25 min prep 

10-12 flour tortillas (6 1/2 inch) 
16 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature 
1/2 cup sugar 
6 tablespoons flour 
2 eggs, beaten 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 (20 ounce) can cooked apples, drained very well 
1/2 cup almond toffee pieces 
Cinnamon sugar 
1/2 cup sugar, and 
3 tablespoons ground cinnamon, mixed very well 
vanilla ice cream 
caramel topping 

Beat cream cheese until fluffy; add sugar and eggs, then beat again. 
Add vanilla extract and mix well. 
Fold toffee bits and apple pieces into cheese mixture. 
On tortilla, place a serving in the middle, about 2 1/2 inches from each side of shell. 
Tuck sides in slightly and roll shell to seal the filling and hold in the cream cheese. 
When all shells have been stuffed and rolled, place in refrigerator; chill to set filling. 
In deep fryer heat vegetable oil. 
When ready, place chimicheesecake in oil and fry until slightly golden, while carefully turning on each side. 
Remove from oil. 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 
Place chimicheesecake on cookie sheet and bake for 20-25 minutes. 
Remove from oven and liberally sprinkle with cinnamon sugar mixture. 
Serve cheesecake slightly warm with a scoop or ice cream and carmel topping drizzled on top.


----------



## Gin64 (May 16, 2007)

1 small pkg. lemon jello
1 cup boiling water
1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp. vanilla
1 8 oz. pkg cream cheese
1 can milnot milk

Mix water and jello, add cream cheese, and mix well. Beat the milnot until thick and forms peaks, add sugar and vanilla. Then add to jello mixture and mix well. Then add to graham cracker crust. Let chill for about 2 hours.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Strawberry Low Carb, No Bake Almost Cheesecake.

Butter
1/2 cup ground almonds (or other nuts)
1 TBSP Splenda
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 regular sized package of sugar free strawberry jello
1 cup boiling water
3 8oz. packages cream cheese, at room temp
1/2 cup Splenda
1 tsp vanilla
fresh strawberries to garnish

Butter a pie tin. Mix the almonds, cinnamon and splenda. Spread in the bottom of the greased pie tin and pat down.

Beat the cream cheese with the splenda and vanilla. In a separate bowl mix the jello and boiling water until the jello is completely dissolved. Slowly add the jello to the cream cheese mixture, beating constantly.

Pour into the pie tin and refrigerate several hours or overnight. Top with sliced strawberries before serving.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

From an old Kraft cookbook, and one of my favorites.  

Turtle Cheesecake


2 cups OREO Chocolate Cookie Crumbs 
6 Tbsp. butter or margarine, melted 
1 bag (14 oz.) KRAFT Caramels 
1/2 cup milk 
1 cup PLANTERS Pecan Pieces 
3 pkg. (8 oz. each) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened 
3/4 cup sugar 
1 Tbsp. vanilla 
3 eggs 
2 squares BAKER'S Semi-Sweet Baking Chocolate 



PREHEAT oven to 325Â°F if using a silver 9-inch springform pan (or to 300Â°F if using a dark nonstick springform pan). Mix crumbs and butter; press firmly onto bottom and 2 inches up side of pan. 

PLACE caramels and milk in small microwavable bowl. Microwave on HIGH 3 minutes or until caramels are completely melted, stirring after each minute. Stir in pecans. Pour half of the caramel mixture into crust. Refrigerate 10 minutes. Cover and refrigerate remaining caramel mixture for later use. 

BEAT cream cheese, sugar and vanilla with electric mixer on medium speed until well blended. Add eggs, 1 at a time, mixing on low speed after each addition just until blended. Pour over caramel layer in crust. 

BAKE 1 hour 5 minutes to 1 hour 10 minutes or until center is almost set. Run knife or metal spatula around side of pan to loosen cake; cool before removing side of pan. Refrigerate 4 hours or overnight. 

MICROWAVE reserved caramel mixture on HIGH 1 minute; stir. Pour over cheesecake. Melt chocolate as directed on package; drizzle over cheesecake. Store leftover cheesecake in refrigerator. 



.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

No Bake Lemonade Cheesecake

1 pkg. (8 oz.) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, softened 
1 tsp. CRYSTAL LIGHT Lemonade Flavor Soft Drink Mix 
1/4 cup cold milk 
1 tub (8 oz.) COOL WHIP Whipped Topping, thawed 
1 ready-to-use graham cracker crumb crust (6 oz. or 9 inch) or your own homemade.



BEAT cream cheese and drink mix in large bowl with electric mixer on medium speed until well blended and smooth. Gradually add milk, mixing until well blended. Gently stir in whipped topping. Spoon into crust. 

REFRIGERATE 4 hours or until firm. Garnish with fruit, if desired. 


.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Made this on the weekend YUMMY !!

:: Cheesecake


Crust:
Mix together 1 1/4 C chocolate graham cracker crust, 1/2 C melted butter, and 3 T sugar
Filling:
Mix 2 8 oz. packages cream cheese, 2/3 C sugar, 1 tsp vanilla. Then add 3 eggs ( one at a time so it doesnt get lumpy)
Topping:
Mix 1 C sour cream, 1 1/2 T sugar, 1/2 tsp vanilla. Chop up one bar of white chocolate and reserve. I just shaved some White Almond Bark 
Preheat oven to 375.
Line pan with crust mixture. Pour in filling. Bake at 375 for 25 min. Remove cake from oven and cool for 15 min. Meanwhile, turn the oven up to 475. After the cake has cooled for the 15 minutes, spread the sour cream topping onto the warm cake. Bake at 475 for 4 min. Cool cake completely, then sprinkle on chopped white chocolate. About 12 servings.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Crust:
2 cups grahm crackers 
2 TBS sugar
pinch salt (optional)
5 TBSP butter

Filling:
2 pounds cream cheese
1 1/3 cup sugar
pinch salt
2 tsp vanilla
4 large eggs
2/3 cup sour cream
2/3 cup heavy whipping cream

mix crust ingredients, press into bottom of a 9 inch spring form pan. Bake @ 425 for 10 min. Lower oven temp to 325.

In large stand mixer, add each ingredient (eggs one at a time) beating each until very smooth before adding the next. 
Pour into springform pan. Place pan of water on bottom shelf of oven. Place cheesecake on the next shelf above the water. Bake 1 1/2 hours (at 325) turn oven off, leave cake in oven with door cracked open for 1 hour. Cover with foil (make sure it doesn't touch top of cake) and chill for 4 hours or overnight. I top mine with strawberries, but you can use your favorite topping.  Enjoy!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bink said:


> 1 cup graham cracker crumbs
> 3 Tbsp sugar
> 3 Tbsp butter or margarine, melted
> 5 pkg. (8 oz. each) cream cheese, softened
> ...


Five (5) packages of cheese? How many cheesecakes does it make?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I guessing it makes one 10 inch round cheese cake. I have a recipe from a caterer that uses 5-8oz pgks. of cream cheese. People this is where the recipe for lactic cheese comes in handy. I think I remember posting it in the "Dairy" forum.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Bink said:


> 1 cup graham cracker crumbs
> 3 Tbsp sugar
> 3 Tbsp butter or margarine, melted
> 5 pkg. (8 oz. each) cream cheese, softened
> ...


This is very close to my recipe except mine has *4 eggs* and I use a different recipe to make the graham cracker crust on the bottom. It makes one cheesecake. I was afraid it would not be sweet enough with one cup of sugar and all that cream cheese, but it was perfect. I topped mine with cherry pie filling too. 

I used my mother-in-law's recipe for the cracker crumb and I don't pre-bake mine like the above recipe.
1/3 cup powdered sugar
1 1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs (12.5 crackers)
1 /4 cup butter melted
Mix together and line bottom of a ten inch spring form pan with the moistened crumbs. You can use a glass or the back of a spoon to mash down the crumbs evenly.
Pour in filling and bake. Chill before serving. Best made the day before serving.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Aohtee said:


> I love the New York type cheesecake but hate the graham cracker crust. I find it too sweet and it usually gets soggy.
> I substitute ground nuts, almond or walnut or macademia for the crackers. Finely grind the nuts in a food processor. Butter the spring form pan and dust with the ground nuts. The cake still "climbs" the sides of the pan and no one ever guess's what the crust is.


 :banana:try cashews and iv also used a cholite chip cookie crust but since i'm sworn to secretcy on our lemon blueberry cake recipe :angel:


----------



## Mma800 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just made one yesterday-

1 cup graham cracker crumbs
3 tbsp sugar
3tbsp melted butter

Mix above and press into 9 inch springform pan
Bake at 325 for 10 mins

Filling
3 pkgs cream cheese softened
3/4 cup sugar
3 eggs at room temp
1tsp vanilla

Mix together cream cheese and sugar. Add eggs 1 at a time. Add vanilla. Pour over crust. Bake for 50-55 mins. Refrigerate for at least 4 hours to finish the set.

I am serving mine today with hot fudge sauce at my daughters request, but I prefer a strawberry or cherry topping.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

No Bake Cheesecake

1 8oz pkg cream cheese -- softened
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1/3 cup lemon juice
1 tsp vanilla

Mix together and beat until smooth. Pour into a an 8x8 pan or 9 inch pie plate over a graham cracker crust. Top with thickened fruit --such as cherry pie filling or homemade blueberry pie filling

Recipe can be doubled and will fit in a 9x13 pan.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaars ago I had a recipe that came inside a package of Western Family cream cheese. If anyone has it, I would be forever in your debt. I have spent the better part of a decade interviewing recipes to replace it.

This recipe was originally a key lime pie recipe but I tweaked it and it turned out just like a lemon cheescake.

Crust:
Use your favorite crust. I like a graham cracker but the original recipe called for a ginger snap.

Filling:
14 ounces condensed milk
1 cup plain strained yogurt
2 large eggs
1 cup lemon juice
Mix well, pour into shell and bake for 25 minutes at 325 degrees. Chill for two hours.

Topping:
1 cup plain strained yogurt
2 tablespoons confectioners sugar
Zest of one lime.
Mix yogurt and sugar well, spread over chilled pie filling. Garnish with lime zest.

It was not bad on the first day, but it sat overnight in the fridge and dried out a little. It was fantastic the next day. But... Not good enough to end my search for the Western Family recipe.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Whoa! Like your recipe for the amount of lemon juice - is the condensed milk the sweetened stuff? 

How long do you strain the yogurt?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Whoa! Like your recipe for the amount of lemon juice - is the condensed milk the sweetened stuff?
> 
> How long do you strain the yogurt?


My apologies. Yes, the condensed milk is sweetened.

Mine usually ends up straining for almost twenty four hours (I usually make it on Sunday then it strains overnight and until I get home from work on Monday) but I add some of the whey back until it is just a little bit stiffer than sour cream.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Cherry Delight​​ ​​ *Crust:*​ 1 package of Keebler Sandies Cookies​ 1/2 stick butter (room temp)​ ​ *Topping:*​ 1 small container (8oz) Cool-Whip (chilled but not frozen)​ 3 Cups Powdered Sugar​ 1 block cream cheese (softened)​ 1 can Cherry Pie Filling​ ​ Start by heating your oven to 350. Using a food processor, crumble the entire package of cookies (in small batches) and add to a large mixing bowl. Stir in the softened butter. Press cookie mixture tightly into the bottom of a 9x13 baking dish, bake for 20 minutes.​ ​ After the crust has completely cooled, mix together the cool whip, cream cheese and powdered sugar. Spread over the crust, cool in the refrigerator for 20 to 30 minutes. Next, spread cherry filling.....and​ Enjoy!!​


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Lemon Delight Glazed Cheesecake

Ready in: 2-5 hrs 
Serves/Makes: 14
Ingredients:
***Crust***
2 cups graham cracker crumbs
6 tablespoons butter, melted
2 tablespoons sugar
***Filling***
3 packages (8 ounce size) cream cheese
3/4 cup sugar
3 eggs, room temperature
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
2 teaspoons grated lemon rind
2 teaspoons vanilla
2 cups sour cream
3 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
***Lemon Glaze***
1/2 cup sugar
1 1/2 tablespoon cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup water
1/3 cup fresh lemon juice
1 egg yolk
1 tablespoon butter
1 teaspoon grated lemon rind
curled lemon strip, garnish
strawberries, garnish
mint leaves, garnish
Directions:
Preheat oven to 350F. Combine first 3 ingredients thoroughly. Press 
crust evenly onto bottom and sides of buttered 9 inch springform 
pan. Bake crust 5 minutes. Allow to cool. 
Beat cream cheese until soft. Add sugar, blending thoroughly. Add 
eggs one at a time, beating well after each addition. Mix in lemon 
juice, rind, and vanilla. Blend well. Turn into pan and bake 35 
minutes. 
Meanwhile, blend sour cream and remaining sugar and vanilla. Remove 
cake from oven after baking 35 minutes. Gently spread sour cream 
mixture over top. Return to oven and bake 12 more minutes. 

Cool cheesecake on wire rack 30 minutes. Spread with slightly cooled 
lemon glaze (before glaze sets). Chill several hours or overnight 
before removing sides of pan. 
For Lemon Glaze: In heavy 1-quart saucepan mix sugar, cornstarch and 
salt. Combine water, lemon juice and egg yolk and add to sugar 
mixture. 
Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until mixture comes to a 
slow boil and thickens. Add butter and lemon rind. 
Allow to cool slightly, but spread on cheesecake before glaze sets. 
Add curled lemon strip, large strawberry and mint leaves for 
garnish.


----------

